# pens and bs



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2016)

Finishing up some more pens and also a gear shift bottle stopper for a buddy that's a big gear head.

Briar burl from @ChrisK and redwood that is a drop from that big burl @woodintyuuu is working on that I dyed blue.

Bottle stopper is redwood from @rockb I believe. Bought it a long time ago on here.

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2016)

That redwood pen is incredible! Love the color and swirl on it! All great pieces! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2016)

^^^ what he said

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Like 'em all but that bottle stopper is super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Like 'em all but that bottle stopper is super cool.



Thanks man. I was hoping for it to be a quick turn but finding those cracks stopped that Right in its tracks. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice work Cody ! I really dig the blue dye job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice work.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2016)

High caliber stuff! Like the creative bottle stopper and the dyed pen especially. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey Cody, ya got all the good out of that bottle stopper wood .....good save...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice work Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 11, 2016)

Love that bottle stopper! What kit is that? I don't remember seeing one like that anywhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 11, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Love that bottle stopper! What kit is that? I don't remember seeing one like that anywhere.



Pretty sure I got it from PSI.


----------

